

A C++ developer's experience learning web programming - jknupp
http://www.illestrhyme.com/blog/2012/jan/6/learning-web-programming-35-easy-steps/

======
ejenkinsiii
The Title is misleading, other than C++ being your main method of work in the
first sentence, everything else is about Python,Django and how great the two
are

~~~
jknupp
I see where you're coming from. It's not meant to be a Python/Django love-
fest. Rather I was trying to say there's really a lot to learn if you're
coming to web development from another field. That said, it's definitely
learn-able due to the orthogonality and ease of use of many of the tools
available.

------
jknupp
I have to say, it's more than a little thrilling watching Google Analytics and
seeing 6 people on the site!

